# IT'S THYROID AWARENESS MONTH! Wear a RIBBON on FACEBOOK! (It's easy to do...)



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

*January is Thyroid Awareness Month! Let's Show Our Support!*

*WEAR A RIBBON ON FACEBOOK OR TWITTER!* The light blue ribbon is the color for thyroid disease awareness. The butterfly is also the symbol for the thyroid, the butterfly-shaped gland in your neck. We have created a quick and easy way to support thyroid disease awareness. Just add this ribbon to your existing Facebook or Twitter profile picture by going to this link: *http://twibbon.com/Support/thyroid-disease-awareness-3*.

If you need further directions on how to add the ribbon, please go to the ThyroidChange website here: * www.thyroidchange.org/wear-a-ribbon/*
*

Let's turn Facebook and Twitter blue for thyroid awareness!!*
.
.
.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

AACE has also put forward a paisley ribbon for thyroid awareness, which is what I used for my profile picture:









Not that I agree with much that AACE does on the thyroid front, but at least paisley is more readily recognizable. So many causes have jumped on the same colors that it's hard to tell what's what anymore.


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

I had no idea. Thanks - I've just added the ribbon to my facebook pic!


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes, the paisley was declared by just the AACE last year. I doubt they are the leading authority in declaring colors, but all other sources say light blue is the color. Considering that the AACE latest guidelines for hypothyroidism were pretty appalling, I'm not ready to don their ribbon. Besides, paisley clashes. 

But yes, there are many causes that share the same color ribbons.

Either way, all for thyroid awareness! :hugs:


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Ugh, tell me about it. Between the Graves and the guidelines.... well, we just won't go there. I've got to admit that I think the paisley is pretty, but I might have to change it just to spite them.


----------

